# UV sterilizers....



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have been reading up on them but I a still not sure what I would need to set one up or how I would go about doing it.

I have a filstar XP3 filter; if that is relevant... I'm really lost.
thanks for any help


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

You may be able to use the return of the canister for the intake pump then just plumb the output back into the tank. There are a lot of reasons to use them. And just as many reasons why you may not need one. What sparks your interest?


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

I am having alot of problems with cloudy water that refuses to go away no matter what I do.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

What color is the cloudy water? water perams? and lighting schedule?


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

It is Green.
Ammonia, Nitrate, and Nitrite levels are all 0 - .5
PH is are 7 - 7.5
And I do regular water changes. 
I used to keep the light on from 6AM when I woke up till 8PM but I kept it off for alittle while to see if it would help, Which it didnt.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds like floating algae in the water column. 14 hours of light is ALOT of light, and since you said the water is green i would assume that what your seeing is free algae. In which case a UV sterilizer would do great.

Also pH 7-7.5 is a big difference. It might not sound like a difference but pH 7.5 is 50 times more acidic that a pH of 7. Wont make a difference in the water color though.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

What do I need to set one up? 
I was looking at the 9 watt of one of these for a 75 gallon tank:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=12711&N=2004+113778
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=7999&N=2004+113778

This might be a stupid question.. but do they come with the bumbs?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

for a 75 gallon youll need more watts. The 18 watt would better suit your tank. It doesnt come with a pump youll need to buy it seperately.


----------

